# Who is the favourite best/ fighting game character



## DotCommunist (Oct 4, 2010)

From any platform or fighting game. Give game version, miscellaneous reason and favourite special move.

This excludes side scrollers so no Streets of Rage or Shinobi. Also, no wrestling games. This hurts me as much as it hurts you because I cannot include snoop dogg from Def Jamm fight for New York.

Mine:


Mitsirugi from Soul Calibre on the X Box. I liked him because he was the first character I ever beat Cervantes with. Best move has to be when you get him to hold the blade in high guard position and unleash an an unholy energy bar sapping bastard of a combo.


I'm also going to use this space to slag off Zangief from Street Fighter 2. Blatantly cos he was so shit.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 4, 2010)

Scorpion from Mortal Kombat's harpoon move, with the menacing cry of "get over here!" was always a favourite. And the eponymous Barbarian's balletic pre-decapitation twirl across the screen takes the mid-80s 8-bit prize.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Oct 4, 2010)

I always kicked ass and took many names with E Honda and the hundred hand slap!


----------



## kained&able (Oct 4, 2010)

cevantes from soul calibur 2. I just flow really nicely with hi and some of his specials are amazing.


dave


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 4, 2010)

The bondage freak from soul caliber or the schoolgirl from dead or alive 2.  Both look cool and kick arse.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 4, 2010)

cervantes from Soul Calibre is fast and powerful character, no doubt, he has the speed of a smaller character and the power of a heavier fighter. 'Come with me-TO HELL!' is a good line as well.

If we were including hidden characters noob saibot was shit hot in Motal Kombat 2


----------



## fogbat (Oct 4, 2010)

Chun Li, Streetfighter 2.

Leap around the screen and head stomp your opponents. What's not to love?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 4, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> The bondage freak from soul caliber or the schoolgirl from dead or alive 2.  Both look cool and kick arse.


 
Voldo. Props to Soul Calibre for including a character who clearly signs the sex offenders register


----------



## machine cat (Oct 4, 2010)

Kasumi from DOA.

Fit and awesome moves


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 4, 2010)

Never rated Chun li. Anytime I play SF2 and my nemesis chooses Ryu it makes me think 'twat' and determined to beat them because Ryu is the fannies choice.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 4, 2010)

Nina Williams






Sophitia Alexandra
Marhall Law
Ryu


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 4, 2010)

Kilik
Akuma


----------



## stupid kid (Oct 4, 2010)

kained&able said:


> cevantes from soul calibur 2. I just flow really nicely with hi and some of his specials are amazing.
> 
> 
> dave


 

Yeah Cervantes was my fave. Although Darth Vader is quite good on IV.


----------



## elevendayempire (Oct 4, 2010)

Street Fighter II's Ken. I dunno why, he just seemed to be subtly different from Ryu. Also, I like that his name translated from Japanese as "Fist" or "punch" or something double-hard, but as he's American it just means his name is really Kenneth.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 4, 2010)

Ken means strike (open handed or closed fist)


----------



## Gromit (Oct 4, 2010)

In answer to the OP. 

The guy on the left.

Game: International karate (arcade)
Special move: none. But he had a mean lunge punch.


----------



## chriswill (Oct 4, 2010)

Ragna the Bloodedge from Blazblue is pretty handy


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 4, 2010)

Gromit said:


> In answer to the OP.
> 
> The guy on the left.
> 
> ...


 
IK+ is one of the best games ever made.  Awesome three player madness.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 4, 2010)

Bear Tank from Rakuga Kids




Actually almost everyone from Rakuga kids. Marsa, DJ Captain kid cat are also pretty cool.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 4, 2010)

elevendayempire said:


> Street Fighter II's Ken. I dunno why, he just seemed to be subtly different from Ryu. Also, I like that his name translated from Japanese as "Fist" or "punch" or something double-hard, but as he's American it just means his name is really Kenneth.


 
Ken has superior uppercut but Ryu's balls are bigger.
And Ryu doesn't have a bad haircut.

Ryu wins.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 4, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Ken has superior uppercut but Ryu's balls are bigger.
> And Ryu doesn't have a bad haircut.
> 
> Ryu wins.


 
Guile has the best haircut. I also liked his Sonic BOOM!


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 4, 2010)

Lili from Tekken V.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Lord Hugh (Oct 4, 2010)

Kano from Mortal Kombat 1/3 was pretty fuckin cool, metal-plated face and red eye, and ripping the heart straight out of the chest (in MK1) rocks 
He looks shit with hair tho.

Actually, to add to that, Baraka had retractable swords that came from his arms, so


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2010)

That black dude that used to fight with dancing in Tekken 2.


----------



## chriswill (Oct 4, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That black dude that used to fight with dancing in Tekken 2.


 
Eddy?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 4, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Voldo. Props to Soul Calibre for including a character who clearly signs the sex offenders register



sure he doesn't mean ivy. I loved her in 2. The whip was awesome, couldn'y get the hang of her at all in 4 though


----------



## southside (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## flash (Oct 4, 2010)

Steve Fox in Tekken - the only fighting game character who has ever lent themselves to exactly how I roll. Sure I still get beaten by those that spend all day memorizing 12 hit strings and juggles and are as good as married to the game, but I play pretty competently with him without abusing the same move over and over.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2010)

chriswill said:


> Eddy?


 
Yeah that him, dude has a serious Afro.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 5, 2010)

Chun li for  a fighting game i actually played (SFII)

Kasumi for the anime porn


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 5, 2010)

Him indoors had a preference for Jack in Tekken II, and Gun Jack in Tekken III.

I loved so many of them in Tekken II because of the awesome story endings. Kuma's ending was  King and his orphanage


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 5, 2010)

burn all your feet


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 5, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bear Tank from Rakuga Kids
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fucking props. Ace game, that.

There was a time I was unbeatable as Yoshimitsu on Tekken 2. But I reckon I defeat all man with this guy on Smash Brothers Brawl:






and my fave move is his RPG-7 Rocket Launcher (forward smash).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 6, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Fucking props. Ace game, that.[/IMG]
> 
> .


 
I don't think I ever got to play with anyone else so unlike streetfighter, which I played endlessly with flat mates, I never really got into it. Looks cool. I still have it, and all my games from the 2600 up to the N64 in the cupboard.


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 1, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Voldo. Props to Soul Calibre for including a character who clearly signs the sex offenders register


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 1, 2010)

Sagat is SF2 was awesome.


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 1, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Guile has the best haircut. I also liked his Sonic BOOM!


Guile's theme. It .


----------

